

HNpod 10: Unsexy Startups with Ilya Lichtenstein and Dan Shipper - mmahemoff
http://www.hnpod.com/episodes/hnpod-10-unsexy-startups-with-ilya-lichtenstein-and-dan-shipper

======
duck
It would be nice if all links/sites mentioned in the show were linked in the
show notes. Other than that, another great podcast!

~~~
mmahemoff
Thanks Kale, I'm hoping to improve shownotes over time and will also be
looking into transcription.

BTW thanks for Hacker Newsletter, it's a helpful source in deciding what to
cover on more news-y episodes.

